

Finding a Great co-founder - semerda
http://www.theroadtosiliconvalley.com/founders/finding-great-cofounder/
3 lessons I learnt the hard way.
======
kw
Really well written. Thank you.

A lot of this is common sense, but it's so easy to get caught up in all the
noise that it deserves repeating.

